# On-One Plug-in,,, Trouble Installing Please help.



## dougward (May 10, 2011)

Hi There Everybody-

  I have downloaded "Perfect Presets" and I have extracted the file to the desktop, and it says that I can install the presets in the Develop Mode,,,but I can not figure out how to do so. 

  So ,, if someone can tell me step by step on how and where to get these installed,,I would really appreciate it.

  Let me know if you need further information.

Sincerely- Doug


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 10, 2011)

Doug,

Using Lightroom, go to Edit/Preferences (Presets Tab), and click on "Show Lightroom Presets Folder". This will open Explorer and lead you to a folder called "Lightroom". Within that folder, copy the downloaded .lrtemplate files into the subfolder \Develop Presets\User Presets\. Then restart LR, and you should see the presets.

Beat


----------



## dougward (May 10, 2011)

Thanks so much,,I'll give it a try and ifI need anything else,,I'll post it here.

Sincerely- Doug


----------



## dougward (May 11, 2011)

Hi There-

  I did as you instructed and I got all the files placed in the folder that you mentioned, but when I started LR, I don't know where to go to see the presets. Could you tell me where I should see the presets. I've heard that there in the Develop module. But upon expanding each area and looking over the tools. O don't see anything different to show all the presets.

Thank you very much in advance for your help with this.

Sincerely- Doug


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 11, 2011)

Doug,

In the Develop Module, right underneath the Navigator window, there's a panel with the title "Presets". Expand it by clicking the little arrow and then you see two sections (Lightroom Presets and User Presets). Within User Presets, your presets should show.

Beat


----------



## dougward (May 12, 2011)

Hi There-

  Thank you for the information,,,but in the area that you speak of, I do not see a panel that says presets. 

  Could there be an option that I need to select that lets that option be visible ???

  Now,,,I am looking at the Develop module that is in the top right of the screen right to the right of Library and then the "Slideshow" after that. And I am looking at all the options the run down the right side of the screen in the Develop mode with Basic, Tone Curve, HSL/Color/B&W Split Toning, etc..... But I do not see the word "Presets anywhere on that side.

I do hope I am not making you upset with all my questions. I am kind of new to Lightroom and trying to ,earn more about this so I can really take advantage of all it's capabilities.

Thanks so much for all your help.

Sincerely- Doug


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 12, 2011)

Doug, the Presets are in the *left-hand* column, just below the navigator as Beat described. See this screenshot:


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 12, 2011)

You will be fine Doug - may I offer a suggestion to have a look at some other the videos here: http://tv.adobe.com/product/lightroom/
Julianne does great presentations that are easy to follow, they will help you visually get the hang of the layout and tools in Lightroom and how it all works - bonus is they are free!!


----------



## dougward (May 12, 2011)

To Jim-

  Thanks for the screen shot, I will try that tonight. I usually have that side "colapsed" by pressing the arrow in the far left habd side, I will elick on that arrow tonight and open that side up and see whats there. I will reply here if I have it or not. So thank you so much Jim !!!!

To Geoff-

  thanks for the links to further training. I will be deffinetly be looking those up. One thing I'm really interested in learnign now is how to use the adjustment brush. 

Thanks to you all- Doug


----------



## dougward (May 13, 2011)

To Jim-

 Oh My Gosh !!!! Thank you so much for telling me about where I can find my Presets,,It worked perfectly and they were all there. I LOVe the fact that you can place your mouse over each preset and the effect will show up on the thumbnail so you kind of get a mini preview. 

  Now,,,I'm on the hunt to find more presets to add to my collection. Again,,,that you so much !!!! Your Awesome !!!!

Sincerely- Doug


----------

